# codes 0304 and 0302 how to fix



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Got these two codes (0304 and 0302). reset the pcm and getting them back within 2 hours. I need to pass the emissions test soon. I reset them and went to get it tested and failed for readiness. Can anyone help me?


----------

